# Stain trim b/4 or after installation



## pitterpat (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't do this much so that's why I have a question.

I am putting up some 1/4 round in a recessed light area, the area is 12' x 3'. I am just putting in the qtr rnd on the 12' sides and the stain is to match the existing qtr rnd already up. I am wondering if it is best to stain the qtr rnd b/4 I install it or to stain after I install. The qrt rnd sill not on the drywall, it will sit on some 1 x 2 that needs to be stained in some 1" areas to cover where some other 1 x 2 was T'd into the other 1 x 2 .

So, should I stain b/4 or after I install. BTW it is a dark stain that I had matched @ porter paints.

Thanks, Pat


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Stain and poly before install.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, - - defiinitely before . . .


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Always geet it done prior ever chance you get unless homie is taking care of painting/staining and scehdule wise you must install it to finish your contract.

I'm lucky we got hooked up with the millwork company that supllies the local lumber yards with their millwork, so I have access to about any style imaginable plus the basic's homecenters sell, best part is I have 10 stain colors to choose from and get it all done for less than unfinished stock from the homecenters costs:thumbup: They'll even rip my jamb extensions and stain them to spec for both color and dimensions...getting tied in with this company has been a the best thing since apple pie for us.:clap:


----------

